# Pocket Watch Value



## lisaswan14 (Jun 8, 2014)

Good afternoon, I am wondering if you could help myself. I am looking to value of my grandfathers pocket watch. It is a Rob Moses pocket watch and had a stamp on the inside of the back of the watch which has the numbers 115456 and a symbol which I can not make out.


----------



## lisaswan14 (Jun 8, 2014)

Sorry meant Rob Moser


----------



## neiln (Oct 24, 2013)

The value will depend on many things, case design and material ( gold, silver etc), movement, age and condition are the biggies along with simply finding a buyer, a dealer will pay much less than a collector. Can you put some photos up? Someone may be able to help guide you then. Also any information you know about the watch, does it run, has it ever been serviced, do you know when it was bought and such like?


----------

